# HULL TRAWLER KINGSTON PERIDOT H591



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

The Kingston Peridot left Hull on the 10.1 68 the same day as the ill fated St Romanus. She had been in contact with the owners on the morning of 26.1.1968 (Hellyer Bros) saying that she was now leaving the fishing grounds (north cape Iceland) and heading home, the weather in that area was said to be verv bad with gale force winds and freezing conditions.She was lost with all hands (20 crew members) on or around 26.1.68. Probably capsized in bad weather,that was 40 trawlermen lost in two weeks. There was more tragedy just nine days later. R.I.P.


----------

